# Motorcyclists?



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

I know its a weird time to talk about this (with the blizzard and all), but I'm pumped. I just got my permit and will be buying my first ever bike this month, an 07 Suzuki GS500f. I was just seeing if anyone else out there rides what they ride.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Big bike for a first bike.

If I were you I would reconsider and buy a 250-450cc enduro ( street legal dirt type bike) and spend a year on it on dirt roads and section lines out in the sticks.

Take a motorcycle saftey course at a minimum.

A mistake on a bike can kill or cripple you in a instant, and strong high speed first bikes are a bad idea.

If you have to think about how to react you will get hurt, its has to be a reflex and that takes time in the saddle.

I've been riding since 1966 harleys mostly.

A kawi KLR or something like that would be a better first bike choice and you could scout places to hunt with it while your learning. Even there 650 is the kind of bike you could use for this purpose.

You don't want to learn to ride on the street in traffic. Even NDs limited traffic.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

No, it's not too early to be talking about it.

Mine is an 05 Wing and as you can see it doubles as a golf cart. This year I've got a trip planned to Texas, NC, and then back home. My all time favorite was a Triumph Bonneville that I ended up selling after my second child was born and I no longer had the time for riding. 24 years later I took up riding again and bought the Goldwing. I looked at a Harley but then realized that I already had a religion.

[siteimg]3362[/siteimg]


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

Bob you sound like my dad :beer:

I did ride dirt bike (125cc) back in the day but just kinda quit for some reason. Now i just wanted a street bike and i like the sport bike style more. Luckily i came to my senses a couple months ago. I had a friend selling his Yamaha R6 and i almost went for it. A bike that fast and unforgiving would've been bad news.

I've done my research now and everyone says the GS is a good starter because of its light weight and it isn't too powerful. I even looked at the Ninja 250 but it was just too small for me. I also plan on taking a safety course this May which as a bonus will lower my insurance. As far as riding in traffic goes, i don't plan on commuting through Fargo until i'm really comfortable with riding. Maybe just the few blocks to school to get started.

And redlabel, that Goldwing makes a fine cart.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Your dad and I probably have a lot in common we both love our kids :beer:

I'm not against riding and ND is pretty good for low trafficvolume, just be careful.

There are motocyclists killed every few days around here I don't ride around here any more.

I love motorcycles by the way.

Red lable's bike is sure a nice one. I've been thinking about a goldwing for some time but unless I move far away from atlanta I'm done riding.

I saw a guy on a Harley Road king get hit by a girl on a cell phone last summer, happened right in front of me, and scared th hell out of me.

He died on the spot.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

My wife and I ride motorcycles and we are definetly the odd couple. I ride a 1980 Honda 450 It was a Shriners bike from the Temple in South Dakota. My wife rides a Sportster that is lowered and has lots of fancy extras. She is  dressed in black leather with these nasty black boots that you could stomp a badger with. I prefer to look stylish ,wearing something that matches my bike. Purple is nice.Would this make me her biker *****?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

IF you are lucky :lol:


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Bobm said:


> I've been thinking about a goldwing for some time but unless I move far away from atlanta I'm done riding.


I don't think I'd have a bike if I lived in Atlanta (or any high traffic area) either. I stay off interstates whenever I can and driving in Minneapolis,where I know where I'm going, scares the hell out of me. This summer I'm going to Sherman, TX (1 hour north of Dallas), then to High Point, NC, and then back home. I've spent a lot of time with maps planning my route to avoid 4 lane whenever I can. Plus you meet a lot more people in those small town stops then just pulling off an interstate for gas and food. Especially when they see that ND on the license plate.

In ND we have lots of good two lane roads and you can see some very pretty countryside with light traffic.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I get made fun of alot becasue I am 18 and ride a harley. All of my friends ride rockets, but I had one and decided I want to live. You see I have no brain and if it goes 200mph thats what I will go. All or nothing. I have a 2001 Harley Road king classic. I am looking at getting a 2007 Softail Duce. Black. Sweet ride.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Bob, ill have to disagree with you on a part of what you first said. I think a 500cc is a perfect satring bike. I plan on getting a 600cc in a couple weeks not sure which model but am pumped to get on it


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Old Hunter said:


> My wife and I ride motorcycles and we are definetly the odd couple. I ride a 1980 Honda 450 It was a Shriners bike from the Temple in South Dakota. My wife rides a Sportster that is lowered and has lots of fancy extras. She is dressed in black leather with these nasty black boots that you could stomp a badger with. I prefer to look stylish ,wearing something that matches my bike. Purple is nice.Would this make me her biker b#tch?


I have got to tell you OH, this really got my mind off track for a Monday morning! Too many visuals going through my head....and no...not of you in purple!!

I started on a Ninja 650 I think it was, then a Suzi 850, and now have a 883 04 HD. Kinda small for a guy my size but what the heck....it is a HD.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

I've rode a motorcycle for over 30 years and currently have a Suzuki 1200 Bandit. Wheelies with the ol lady on the back become squealies. I would have to agree with a beginner starting on a smaller, lighter easier to handle bike. There's nothing more dangerous than a novice starting out on too much bike. They can get in over their head in a hurry.
I have a quiz for all you riders out there. If you are cruising at 35 mph and have something coming into your riding lane from the right - a dog, a car skidding through a stop sign, etc., what do you do to avoid collision if there's no way you can stop?
1. Push on the right handlebar to steer left.
2. Push on the left handlebar to steer left.
What do you think and why?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I love sportsters.

If your mechanically inclined you can easily convert it to a 1200 or 1250 for about a 1000.00.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

A bit off topic, but Old Hunter got me thinking.......I was on my way to the lake one day and a guy is on his bike. The back of his shirt says.........."If you can read this, my ***** fell off!" I almost had to pull over I was laughing so hard!!!! :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Push the left and steer left AKA lean like hell. Or press roll go. Or else I would jump the car.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Push the left and lean hard to the left. It's called counter steering. If you try to steer out by turning the bar from the right side, you'll cross up and endo right into whatever is coming.
[siteimg]4320[/siteimg]
My '79 Yamaha XS Eleven Special named "Dirty White Boy".
Burl


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

1980 Yamaha XS1100 Special

@ 20 years old, the sport bike group is the one that appeals to me the most, I mean its hard to say no to hot chicks and high speeds right? After much debate, I did, but the decision maker for me was finding a bike that had less capabilities, but still had plenty of power. The top speed on this bike (safely) is around a buck 20 maybe a bit north of that, but not much more. But getting from 0-70, after a few modifications, practically makes the bike drive out from under me. To me, this is much more fun and safer. I do honestly believe if I would have boughten a crotch rocket, I probably wouldnt be here today, but im of the "wild child" type and thats not a good thing.

Bob, I have to agree and disagree with your original post. A crotch rocket is not something for a beginning rider IF you lack a head on your shoulders. If you are a responsible person, there is no reason why you cant start out on one. Heck, they weigh half as much as mine, would be alot easier to pick up off its side hehe.

Good luck on the bike riding, you will really enjoy it.

Here are some pics of mine, fully customized by me, Have several new modifications, but no pics yet.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

How many late teen early twenty something people have any sense.

I sure didn't.

These bikes today are 80 hp or more in those cc ranges just seems to me like a lot of bike for the first time rider.

If you are going to die on a motorcycle because of something stupid you do I think the first few months will be when it happens.

I would of killed myself on a 600 cc crotch rocket without a doubt.

I've had a 125, 250, 350, 650 Triumph Bonneville ( I wish I would of kept it),
Sportsters, super glides. Never owned any crotch rockets Jap bikes are real nice but they scare me they are so fast .

Right now I ride a bicycle and to be honest thats more dangerous than a motorcycle is around here.


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

I have a classic (that means that I couldn't afford a newer bike yet) 1981 CB900C Honda that I love to ride, last year was my first year riding. Redlabel I like that idea of putting your clubs on the bike, I copied the picture of your bike so that I can try to duplicate your design.

(with your permission of course)


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

My first bike was a brand new 1976 Suzuki GT550. Loved it and me and a friend took our bikes all over the country. Not bad for high school kids. I bought and paid for it myself. I was pretty proud of that!

I've had a bunch of bikes since but now I have a 1985 'wing. It's in amazing shape. But, I can't get my wife to ride with me so I think I'm going to sell it this spring. If anyone wants a great deal on a great bike, just get ahold of me... 

Excuse me while I go over all by myself and shed a tear...


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

At 22 i like to think i have a bit of sense. I like the way sport bikes look and im not getting an overly powerful model, a 500cc. I have no desire to do 8 second quarter miles or top out at 160. My dad's shadow 1100 scares me more than the bike i plan to buy.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Torf. 
That sounds like a good bike to me. There is one big differece between you and I. You can control yourself, and I can't. Thats why I got rid of my 160 plus bike and got a 99MPH Harley. Hopefully soon I will have a faster one that will get there faster. See there I go again trying to get something faster. I guess you can never have enough power or noise between your legs.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I just noticed this thread..

Ironic as it was 59 and sunny here this afternoon. No wind, dry roads, no snow. Guys were out everywhere with their bikes. I shoulda rode mine into work today... I just might tomorrow.

I have an '05 Harley Heritage Softtail.. I gotta see if I can find a picture of my baby here somewhere... I only have around 4000 miles on it!

:wink:

Ryan


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

[siteimg]6475[/siteimg]
My 1200 Bandit is naughty sometimes...


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Bobm said:


> I love sportsters.
> 
> If your mechanically inclined you can easily convert it to a 1200 or 1250 for about a 1000.00.


Already in the process of ordering the kits to do it. There are a few guys here that are building their own bikes from the ground up. I mean the frame and everything so I might do that too. I think it would be awesome to build your very own bike from the ground up!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

djleye said:


> A bit off topic, but Old Hunter got me thinking.......I was on my way to the lake one day and a guy is on his bike. The back of his shirt says.........."If you can read this, my b#tch fell off!" I almost had to pull over I was laughing so hard!!!! :lol:


And I saw the females vesion of this that says, "If you can read this, I got it in the divorce!"

Lets say it together....

OUCHH!!


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

I can't wait for the summer to get here right now i only have a older Kawasaki Dirt Bike 125cc nothing fancy but it scoots me around. Although me and the wife (to be) are looking to get a pair of bikes this summer


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

well right now Im in Denver for work for two months, when I left GF it was snowing and cold, when I got here it was 50s and dry....snowed after the second day and now it tickled 70 today...why didnt I bring my bike? gggrrrr...anyway it was pointed out that a crotch rocket was a good starter bike....not a good idea.....dont care how old or young you are.....Ive been riding since I was about 8 years old and had many bikes....right now Im 33 and still have a rocket (02 zx7r or ninja 750 if you dont know)....it is my third rocket.....if you have never owned a true "race bred" bike than you cant even imagine......Ive had many bikes before the rockets and always thought it was the cc size that made the bike faster....not so....the new 600cc bikes (which is the starting point for a "race bred" bike) will red line at 15000 yes thousand rpm and wont take anything to get there...and has a weight of around 350 lbs....you can put it up against an 1100 shadow (just for comparison) and I will bet on the 600 everytime....I know Ive done it...and if you think you have a head on your shoulders that will dissappear real quick......so no its not a good starting bike.....however I do think if you are seasoned on a bike and want to take one for a spin I highly recomend it...it will scare the sh#@ out of you and youll wanna do it again.....very easy to flick around and very fast...just remember to hold on when you hit the loud handle.....it WILL pull you out of your seat.....not very comfortable for long rides which is why Im adding a cruiser to my garage....oh yeah....push right lean right go right push left lean left go left....you dont turn a motorcycle you lean to turn.....you learn that in motorcycle safety class......whew long winded


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

One 650 that would make a good starter bike and is much more useful for all around riding is a Suzuki V stom.

Almost a dual purpose bike, good fuel economy, good comfortable riding position. Can be safely ridden on gravel roads. And any 650 size motorcycle is fast.

They are priced pretty competitively also


----------



## blkbear8 (Feb 23, 2007)

Currently riding an 06 Suzuki sv650s. They have some awesome financing. Enough power to make it interesting but not enough to hurt yourself. And with no R on the model insurance is much cheaper. The Vstrom would be cool for scouting and touring though. Silk smooth engines. 59 mpg.

Ride defensively and never push it and you should do fine.

I started on an gs500e, upgraded to a Buell m2, pushed it and have the scars to prove it, ouch, got back on a Buell XB9R, sold it and got the Suzuki, quarter the insurance premium with about the same power.


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

I was told at the dealership that a sv650 (the "naked" version) was also a great starter, but i'm 6'3" and my knees felt very uncomfortable.


----------



## blkbear8 (Feb 23, 2007)

That's a good point. Did you, Torf, try on the GS500f too. I sold my gs500e to a 6'1" guy as a starter. I am pretty sure he upgraded just like you probably will once you get some experience. I am only 5'10". My 500 didn't seem to have good acceleration until someone told me they like to be rev'd pretty high and wound out through the gears. Guess what, the gas mileage improved also. Who'd a thunk?! I've ridden the 883 harley and the acceleraton and top speed just isn't there for freeway riding. Against the wind it was hard to maintain 75mph.

I am not sure where you live but many tech schools offer a motorcycle safety course for cheap and an automatic state motorcycle license when completed.

Good luck and keep me posted!!!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The v Strom is more of an all around bike and good for tall people I'm 6'4".
I like to ride dirt roads...


----------



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

Have fun, ride safe.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

SODSUCKER said:


> I have a classic (that means that I couldn't afford a newer bike yet) 1981 CB900C Honda that I love to ride, last year was my first year riding. Redlabel I like that idea of putting your clubs on the bike, I copied the picture of your bike so that I can try to duplicate your design.
> 
> (with your permission of course)


You sure don't need my permission. I stole the idea from a picture I saw somewhere. If you want any measurements let me know.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm 24 and have a yamaha roadstar warrior that is a 102 ci and about 100 horse at the rear wheel, I've ridden my whole life and think I'm really responsible and didn't care about top speed but wanted at bike that hit 60 mph in the blink of an eye and this bike does it. One thing to remember though is that one mistake on a bike and you may not be around anymore so becareful wether its 50 cc or 2000 cc, safety is the name of the game on two wheels and know when to play and when not to.


----------



## sharpshooter_boss (Oct 26, 2005)

First off, are u focused on a street fighter, sport rake, crotch rocket, or more of a cruiser? If you are wanting a crotch rocket, please take my advice and do not get an early 90's GSX 600 Katana, unless u are taller than 5'8". lol I have a 90 GSX 600 Katana, and being 5'6", I find it comfortable to ride, but everybody telles me that I look like a monkey humping a football (really small and funny). Its really top heavy, and good luck if it falls over. It fell over on me in the higschool parking lot, and it was all i could do to keep my legs under me and push it back up. U can lower the front end a little bit, but it really is alot larger in the fron than the newer models. And don't let anyone tell u that a 500 or a 600 is too big for a first bike. I mean, if you're looking at a GS, the motor isn't going to be all that explosive in the first place, unless u have some mods done to it. Mine is just right for me, although alittle large physically.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

sharpshooter sorry to tell u dude but allthough the katana is a respectable bike it just falls way short for a real rocket....dont take it the wrong way but telling someone thata 600cc real rocket is not to big is just saying that you dont have enough knowledge on your own bike.....600cc in maybe like a honda nighthawk is probably all Id go for a starter....still kinda heavy for a beginer though.....and I just gotta ask how did you let your bike fall over in the first place......


----------



## blkbear8 (Feb 23, 2007)

Dog,

What I think Sharp is trying to say is that the 600 Katana would not fit someone who is 6'3" tall(read one of the earlier posts from the originator). Nobody wants to be all crunched up and should look for something comfortable. I think Sharp is also just referring to the Katana as a crotch rocket type of bike and never mentions a 'real rocket', we can knowledgeably refer to Hyabusa's, R1's and the like with that nomenclature. Sounds like torf is leaning toward the rocket type in a smaller CC package, sensible for a first ride.

Congratulations on never dropping a bike, you must be very proud!!! People who have dropped one feel bad enough about it and the cost to fix it with out being chastised for it. Be nice!!

I've dropped 2 and, ummm gulp, crashed a third.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I've dropped everyone I've ever owned, it hurts


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

I am nice just ask.....and thanks 4 the congrats.....no I have never dropped a bike and yes I have wrecked one so as far as knowing my limitations Ive been there....little story about it....I bought a brand new bike off the showroom floor...first new bike I bought, had it for a month and was showing off and it got the better of me and I flipped it over at sixty plus miles per hour...lots of road rash and a broken wrist.....the part that hurt the worst was when I went in for the wrist and they decided to clean the rash...not something I wish on anyone.....I just dont like to see anyone start out on something with too much power for them....myself I started on dirtbikes and it was a great experience.....didnt mean to come off harsh in the last one...hope everyone has a safe riding season this year


----------



## sharpshooter_boss (Oct 26, 2005)

O I know it doesn't really classify as a rocket. Yeah, I was referring to style. It's actually too physically large for me, and if it had a larger motor, it would be more along the lines of what he's looking for. But then again, being only 5'6" myself, and more used to carrying an M16 across the desert, I don't really know too much about bikes. I just know motors and mechanics, and that I like to ride.

And it never fell over, it tipped on-top of me. Some moron had an oil leak that had soaked into the pavement and the kickstand slipped when I got off the bike. It's never touched the ground since I've owned it.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

well brother I salute you for carrying that rifle.....and I know all to well about the oil slicks...even though Ive never tipped one I have almost slipped out from the sand or oil left on the street...luckily my bike isnt all that heavy and I have strong legs from hockey and my skateboarding days back in the day...although I still hop on and show my nine year old some tricks...even if I do weigh about double I did back when I skated.....well good luck riding this summer and have fun and keep the shiny side up.... :beer:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

skateboards are more dangerous than motorcycles, no quicker way known to man to bust your butt than a skateboard.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

yeah now those Ive wiped out on plenty of times and one time I felt like I did bust my tailbone....I did that from the time I was twelve to about 17 when I got a car.....so plenty of injuries from that....I did most of the stuff you see on tv today only back in the late eighties early nineties...was fun though


----------



## blkbear8 (Feb 23, 2007)

Can you remember the skateboard going straight out from underneath and landing with a wack on the back of you head. I am sure they were concussions but you just got back up on it an continued. Now days it is a huge thing in youth and adults sports to get a concussion.

Now back to motorcycles, About the Night Hawks, those things last forever!!! and come in mutiple engine sizes, and seat heights. Good call!!!


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

sorry bear I was smart enough then not to hit my head....now where was I.....no I was actually good plus I was into all kinds of sports...back when u could play tackle football in the schoolyard I might have taken my lumps.....went home bloodied up plenty of times......yeah the nighthawk came in a 450 650 700 and i think 250...another good starter bike is the rebel, always wanted one and would like one for my wife...the down side to that is if I teach her to ride a bike, besides my little xr70, then she thinks Ill let her step up to my rocket and then I would have to sell it to get that out of her mind quick....nothing against women who can ride but I know my wife and I know her riding ability......


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I enjoy riding too. I'm quite passionate about it actually. Most people think of me as a stunter but the truth is I love going for rides too. I average about 13,000 miles a summer (4 month period). My girlfriend rides too and so do her parents. Somtimes the 4 of us will just take off and go where ever the wind takes us.

Here's a picture of Sarah with her bike. She had just changed the oil and did'nt feel like puting the side fairings back on just yet.


This is me.


Here is me and my girl doing a bit of stunt practice.





If you only have time to watch one video, Make this the one. This our 06 highlight reel.
http://teami-94.com/media-videos.php


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Me doing a distance wheelie.


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

Definately some really cool stuff man, but nothing i'll be trying!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

If only that car woulden't have been there. How far was that?


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

hey pretty good vid...Ive done some of that stuff myself, the stand-ups nose wheelies and rolling burnouts....tough on bikes though...especially to set it up to actually stunt with......if you like street stunting u should check out the dirt side and some of the vids pastrana puts out like d1 and d2....awsome stuff in there...


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:


> If only that car woulden't have been there. How far was that?


I'm not sure how long it was distance wies. I was doing maybe 65mph the whole time and it lasted about 1 minute 20 seconds. I'm not real good at math but maybe somone on here could compute that.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

dogdonthunt said:


> especially to set it up to actually stunt with


It's not too bad realy. We designed and built our own crash cages and 12 bars. total cost of materials was $30. Most people think you have to have a huge pizza pan sprocket to do wheelies. Thats just not true. The gears on my f4i are bone stock. When I had a Suziki sv650s, the sprockets were stock too, and I wheelied the heck outa that poor thing.



dogdonthunt said:


> tough on bikes though...


This is true in most cases. But if you find a bike that can handle the job, you'll be fine. My sv650 couldnt handle it. I poped the motor twice doing distance wheelies do to oil starvation. The v-twins dont handle it well.

The only bikes that can handle verticle fun are any Honda sport bikes, Kawasaki 636 (with a little work) and Suziki sport bikes (with a little work) But if ya just want to buy it and stunt it, it's gotta be a Honda.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

ouch ur dissin my zx7r....j/k.....I know what u mean about the spokets, mine are stock also...only changed the exhaust and airbox......I think y everyone is going to the big sprockets though is to do things at slower speeds...its alot easier on the road rash when u wipe.....my last bike was a superhawk 996 honda and it was awsome for wheelies....not exactly the fastest bike but stock it would lift the front end in the first three gears without using clutch.....it was a great bike for long rides too just because of the ergonomics but unfortunately it met and untimely death because of the torque it had while riding those wheelies....I had it for a month brand new put 900 miles on it, most on the rear wheel, and flipped it over backwards one day at 60 plus....ouch.....I was however glad that it wasnt earlier when I was doing the same thing around 2am one morn and doing a third gear wheelie and hit a dip in the road at just around three digits....that one might have cost me even more....right now I still love the power but I tend to respect it a little more.....of course the front still leaves the ground from time to time.....just not as much or as fast......good luck with the stunting and be safe.....


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

dogdonthunt said:


> and be safe.....


...Always.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Well boys I got a new bike today! I will hopefully get some pics up within the week. I put 80 miles on tonight just driving around Fargo!


----------

